
Debugging a dynamic linking bug in a Nix project - johnbcoughlin
https://www.johnbcoughlin.com/posts/nix-dynamic-linking/
======
umvi
I'm not a fan of the "Nix" moniker. I find it confusing as previously I've
used "nix" or "*nix" to refer to the family of unix-y operating systems.

